# processing temp



## loco (Mar 20, 2009)

ok I am excited about processing some cats I have kicking around (still just wondering what to do with all these furry skins....just kidding). I was wondering since it's roughly 50 degrees during the day and cools off a little at night. would this be fine to start the processing out doors per steve's dvd? or should I wait till it wams up? If I should wait, roughly what temp day and night shoul be fine?

thanks

- Rich


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 21, 2009)

Rich,

The colder temperatures allow more chlorine to remain in the solution which is fine. 

Heat speeds the reaction rate but forces some of the chlorine out of the solution.

Steve


----------

